# Agenda Items for yearly NFAA meeting



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> He has placed all agenda itmes on the NYFAB website.


I'm old and slow. What web site is that?

Dave


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

For all of you computer deficient archers out there!!!! Ken


http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/655-20081120-2009 Agenda Items.pdf


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Heck, why didn't he just say "the NFAA web site" instead of using some code? (LOL)

Dave


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Because I was given the New York field archers and bowhunters site as a reference. That's why. Excuse me for being so naive that I thought everyone in the NFAA knew what they was....Sorry I can't be perfect like most here on the forum ukey:


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Careful you'll end with a lump of coal in the morning!!!  Ken


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> Because I was given the New York field archers and bowhunters site as a reference. That's why. Excuse me for being so naive that I thought everyone in the NFAA knew what they was....Sorry I can't be perfect like most here on the forum ukey:


Well just so you know, being perfect can be a terrible burden...I know.
Oh, and we out here behind the Corn Cob Curtain don't much follow what happens in New York...:shade:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

See? I'm just a dumb old West Virginia Coal miner anyway. I end up with tons of coal in my stockings everyday.......ukey:

I could give a flying flip what happens in New York either, but their website has a lot of useful info. I just figured that if a WV coal miner knew what NYFAB was, then everyone is bound to know. What I DO want to know is if the membership will ever get any kind of say so when the King always goes backdoor to the council and does what he does.... and how the battle over arrow size will shake out considering the $$$$ Easton has given the NFAA,,,,,


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> Excuse me for being so naive that I thought everyone in the NFAA knew what they was....Sorry I can't be perfect like most here on the forum ukey:


For being a coal miner (later post) you sure are sensitive. Gee, and I put in a verbal smiley face and everything. Did anyone say you needed to be perfect? Must have missed that post.

I'm just a old retired fart who barely can type enough to be understood here. My wife had to show me how to do e-mail. Sorry I didn't know about New York. We kind of ignore them out here in the desert.

Dave

PS: I've been working my butt off trying to keep field archery alive in Arizona. Been too busy to pay much attention to what the big wigs are doing since they wouldn't offer any help when I asked Redlands for it a couple years ago.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I guess I'm over the edge of outrage today for sure. I'm so pissed, I probably won't sleep tonite. I don't have a Christmas present to give my brother tomorrow because of the incompetence of UPS. It's a long story, but I know there's going to be enough hell raised by the local archery shop, me and others who had things that the tracking numbers said should have been delivered on Tuesday and weren't even there on Wednesday. And the sad part, is that the tracking info on their website says there was an attempt to deliver the packages each day. We watched the brown truck drive by the shop today while we were waiting on him.... There were also three kids that won't have bows under the tree in the morning....It ain't going to be pretty.......If we find out this driver is to blame, I see me paying a fine at the magistate's office in my orange jumpsuit. I'm THAT mad........
Field in West Virginia doesn't even have a pulse. I think there's a real possibility that the WVAA will pull out of the NFAA this year basically because we're poorer than church mice..


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Unclegus said:


> See? I'm just a dumb old West Virginia Coal miner anyway. I end up with tons of coal in my stockings everyday.......ukey:
> 
> I could give a flying flip what happens in New York either, but their website has a lot of useful info. I just figured that if a WV coal miner knew what NYFAB was, then everyone is bound to know. What I DO want to know is if the membership will ever get any kind of say so when the King always goes backdoor to the council and does what he does.... and how the battle over arrow size will shake out considering the $$$$ Easton has given the NFAA,,,,,


Yep I have reached the conclusion the King will have it his way anyway. So I am just hanging around waiting for them to tell me what size arrow I want and how much I would enjoy Yankton's Archery Emporium.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Unclegus said:


> I guess I'm over the edge of outrage today for sure. I'm so pissed, I probably won't sleep tonite. I don't have a Christmas present to give my brother tomorrow because of the incompetence of UPS. It's a long story, but I know there's going to be enough hell raised by the local archery shop, me and others who had things that the tracking numbers said should have been delivered on Tuesday and weren't even there on Wednesday. And the sad part, is that the tracking info on their website says there was an attempt to deliver the packages each day. We watched the brown truck drive by the shop today while we were waiting on him.... There were also three kids that won't have bows under the tree in the morning....It ain't going to be pretty.......If we find out this driver is to blame, I see me paying a fine at the magistate's office in my orange jumpsuit. I'm THAT mad........
> Field in West Virginia doesn't even have a pulse. I think there's a real possibility that the WVAA will pull out of the NFAA this year basically because we're poorer than church mice..


Man those HILL BILLIES sure are riled this day. Hope you had a great Christmas. If Coal miners need a place to call home as far as the NFAA is concerned let me know and we will put you on our clubs roster. NOW for the important stuff...HOW IS THE RELEASE TRAINING GOING? I know those OLD fingers are startin to stiffen up. Call me if you need anything ole buddy. Ed


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Bees said:


> Yep I have reached the conclusion the King will have it his way anyway. So I am just hanging around waiting for them to tell me what size arrow I want and how much I would enjoy Yankton's Archery Emporium.


HEY BEES Do you even belong to the NFAA???? IF not, don't complain..If you do then be sure to check out the agenda items. Everyone needs to be heard. Go to your club meeting and be sure to vote. Check out the origional regs and policies on the NFAA website or look at the book. Compare the origional with the proposed and be informed when it comes time to voting.


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

The title of this thread is deceiving. I thought it was to discuss the agenda items for the yearly NFAA meeting.

What do you think of the proposal to increase membership dues? How about life membership dues? Personally I think enough is enough. Dues have been increased in some form or fashion in three of the last four constitutions with no reasonable explanation. Where’s the money going? This needs to be voted down until a detailed accounting is given to the stakeholders (members of the NFAA).

I’d like to see a pie chart depicting where the NFAA has spent its money over the last year, five years, ten years…. I’d also like to see the NFAA’s budget for next year. I’d also like to see how the WAF factors into the NFAA. The way I understand it the WAF is a holding of the NFAA. If this is the case, then as stakeholders (members) we have a right to know how that venture is being operated and where the money is being spent as well.

On the subject of our officers…. If people don’t like the person sitting in office why don’t they campaign to get rid of them? I’d like to see a shakeup at the top myself, but I don’t know enough about who’s who in the organization (yet) so I’ll ask the question here, who do you think should be the next NFAA President and why? I would gladly take the job… and my first order of business would be to root out conflicts of interest and adopt a policy of greater transparency.

What do you think of the proposal to do away with the last minute additions to the agenda? Having a background which required conducting frequent meetings, I understand and feel this is a great idea. A failure to properly prepare ahead of time is no excuse to introduce last minute agenda items. Meetings get bogged down and memting members are unfairly expected to make decisions with little or no preparation.. The AGM is not intended to take care of urgent business and it shouldn’t be bogged down with business that could wait until another time. If truly urgent business does come up during the AGM, then there are procedures laid out in the constitution for that.

There are other issues as well…. Arrow size limits, draw weight limits, inside-out scoring, etc. I’d be interested in hearing other people’s thoughts on these…. Do you agree or disagree and what’s your rational? Considering the fact that our representatives don’t always do as we expect, how do you think they’ll vote?

This is what I thought this thread was supposed to be about, but maybe I was mistaken….

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ravenshorn, If you are an NFAA member then I will ask you a few questions. 1st off have you voiced your wishes to your State Director and 2nd why did you not let your Director know that you were interested in the Presidents job?? Not that would have done you any good since (I maybe wrong) you are not a Director or have not ever been. This is required by our Constitution/Bylaws, but don't get me wrong I admire a person that will speak up and call for the correct info. As far as the pie chart it would be only a blur since the NFAA spends money in far to many places, but your Director has a copy of the expenses for 07 and will get one in Feb for 08. So the 1st step in becomming President is to become the Director and I hope to see you in a future meeting. I too would like to see changes at the top and did not or would have not voted to take out term limits, that is another question you can ask your Director is, did he/she vote to allow the current President to stay in Office for life??? :secret::secret:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Rattleman said:


> HEY BEES Do you even belong to the NFAA???? IF not, don't complain..If you do then be sure to check out the agenda items. Everyone needs to be heard. Go to your club meeting and be sure to vote. Check out the origional regs and policies on the NFAA website or look at the book. Compare the origional with the proposed and be informed when it comes time to voting.


Hush ED, I got my card paid up dues and all. last time I think though. what ever the king wants is good for me..


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

archer_nm said:


> Ravenshorn, If you are an NFAA member then I will ask you a few questions.


Yes, I’m a member….



archer_nm said:


> 1st off have you voiced your wishes to your State Director…


Yes, as District Governor, I voiced the wishes of the members in my district on every agenda item to my State Director (Ohio).



archer_nm said:


> 2nd why did you not let your Director know that you were interested in the Presidents job?? Not that would have done you any good since (I maybe wrong) you are not a Director or have not ever been. This is required by our Constitution/Bylaws, but don't get me wrong I admire a person that will speak up and call for the correct info.


Your snub, oops… I mean “point.” Your point is well made. However, you answered your own question. I’m just a lowly District Governor in the state of Ohio. Why would I bother telling my State Director I was interested in running for the NFAA President’s position knowing full well I’ve never been an NFAA State Director or NFAA Councilman as required by the NFAA Constitution and By-Laws?

Believe me; I have no delusions that I am at present qualified to be NFAA President. But again, if I was “I would gladly take the job… and my first order of business would be to root out conflicts of interest and adopt a policy of greater transparency.”



archer_nm said:


> As far as the pie chart it would be only a blur since the NFAA spends money in far to many places, but your Director has a copy of the expenses for 07 and will get one in Feb for 08.


Our NFAA Director has made that information available to us…. My point is that the NFAA needs to be more open with their business dealings and report to the membership. The Archery magazine would be a perfect vehicle for them to do that. If an organization as large as the Air Force can devise a pie chart depicting their expenses in broad categories then surely the little ol’ NFAA could do the same and publish it in the official magazine.



archer_nm said:


> So the 1st step in becomming President is to become the Director and I hope to see you in a future meeting.


Stranger things have happened….



archer_nm said:


> I too would like to see changes at the top and did not or would have not voted to take out term limits, that is another question you can ask your Director is, did he/she vote to allow the current President to stay in Office for life??? :secret::secret:


The lack of term limits is not the reason why we’re not seeing changes at the top. To say the NFAA President is in office for life is a misrepresentation. Elections are held every two years for President and Vice-President. According to the NFAA Constitution and By-laws the NFAA is still a democracy of sorts, but only if the membership and its officers are willing to make it work. Current leadership stays in office for one or any combination of several reasons:
1. Membership is happy with NFAA’s current direction.
2. No one else eligible to run is interested in running.
3. Membership is ambivalent or doesn’t care.

I also disagreed with the NFAA’s removal of term limits. However having term limits set at two two-year terms is too disruptive and undermines long-term strategic planning and the long term health of the NFAA. Also, the number of candidates meeting the minimum requirement of State Director or Councilman is limited (even more so when you consider that very few are willing to step up). With two two-year term limits, it wouldn’t take long to cycle through all the eligible (and willing) candidates. If term limits were re-instated I would like to see it set at three four-year terms. What would you like to see?

In all sincerity and with all due respect, are there any State Directors or Councilmen that are interested in running that you know of? I would be willing to promote (in my small corner of the universe) anyone who I felt was qualified (and eligible) for the position. Yourself for instance… you seem to be highly involved and care a great deal…. Would you be willing to run? What are your views on the various agenda items… last minute additions to the meeting agenda, draw weight limits, inside-out scoring, etc? :secret: :secret:


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Ravenshorn, please don't think I snubbed you and I am sorry if you think that way, matter of fact after reading your BIO I owe you an "I am sorry" you are doing your part for the NFAA and i hope that you keep up the Good work and stay involved. I am not what I would call President material at least not yet, matter of fact Frank Pearson asked me the same question at a shoot in Sept. I am going to throw my hat into the ring for Councilman when Becky's term is up in Jan 2010. The thing we need to remember is that we work for the Members of the NFAA and not to let our egos enter into the job. Again I hope to see you at a furture meeting of the Directors.


----------



## Ravenshorn (Nov 1, 2006)

*Agenda Items*



archer_nm said:


> Ravenshorn, please don't think I snubbed you and I am sorry if you think that way, matter of fact after reading your BIO I owe you an "I am sorry" you are doing your part for the NFAA and i hope that you keep up the Good work and stay involved. I am not what I would call President material at least not yet, matter of fact Frank Pearson asked me the same question at a shoot in Sept. I am going to throw my hat into the ring for Councilman when Becky's term is up in Jan 2010. The thing we need to remember is that we work for the Members of the NFAA and not to let our egos enter into the job. Again I hope to see you at a furture meeting of the Directors.


Thanks for the kind words Bob. I look forward to meeting you in person some day. I don't expect an opportunity to serve as director or councilman anytime soon, but perhaps at one of the shoots... we could go out to dinner. Perhaps Frank and Becky would like to come along. Frank and Becky have been good friends with my wife and I since we first met them in 1994 during the World Champs in England. 


Todd McNelly


----------

